# Star Island - Resort Map? Info?



## jbet (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi All!

We are taking my sister and nephews (ages 12/18) to Star Island Resort. Does anyone have a resort map for this resort? 

I read the reviews (mixed) and checked the photos but couldn't find a map. Not sure what to expect. Hopefully, it's ok. There wasn't much available for the time period (spring break). 

I understand that there have been some renovations.  Does anyone know which buildings have been renovated? I think we are in the 2200 and 2400 buildings. 

Any other information, things we should know? Thanks, Tuggers!


----------



## Don (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread at the Wyndham forum might be what you are looking for.
http://forums.atozed.com/viewforum.php?f=247


----------



## jbet (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Don!

Yes. That is exactly what I was looking for. The map gives me some idea of what to expect. Thanks! 

any idea which buildings have been renovated?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 12, 2009)

40 and 39 were finished by the end of Jan 09;  Think they were starting on 28.  It was taking them awhile as 40 & 39 were closed in early Oct ... furniture delays was one reason.  It looked like the 2 and 3 story walkups were the first buildings on the plan.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Star Island Last Summer*

Star Island was a good location and a nice resort...it has improved since then as Wyndham has taken over the property and they promised, and I am sure it is the case, service has improved.  It is located in Kissimee, close to Disney and near grocery stores and Wal Mart.

The property has great Tennis Courts and two pools.

While it was neither my favorite or my least favorite, I would not hesitate to go back to Star Island.


----------



## jbet (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for the excellent info. It sounds like we are probably in the unrenovated buildings. 

Does anyone know if we can request a renovated building or do we just get what's on the confirmation? 

Also ... any recommendations for restaurants/bars in the area?

thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 13, 2009)

Most likely not.  These currently renovated units are fixed week deeded units, not the Wyndham points units.  Or the 2-3 story buildings without elevators.

I too like the "chill out" or quiet factor of Star Island.  Nicely located to many of the Orlando features and highways.  My sister and husband just totally dislike the place; yet loved Wyndham's Ocean Walk, Sea Gardens Ocean Palms, Royal Vista, and Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 14, 2009)

We're just checking out of our Star Island week.  (We come from several weeks at our Marriott Grande Vista so it's a tough comparison... but we very much enjoy Star Island.)

We've been coming for many years and I agree with RIMike, things are getting better here.  It's an older timeshare located on a strip mall part of Kissimmee.  But once inside the units are large, clean, very liveable.  

The things we noticed immediately this time was 1) the grounds look especially nice and 2) the staff was especially cordial and effective.  We had several minor issues -- A/C not really healthy, icemaker slow, etc. and these issues were fixed almost instantly.

Have fun!


----------

